
Show HN: Window Recorder for macOS - rhardih
https://window-recorder.rhardih.io
======
alprc
I've tried this software and it is super practical, it outputs a nice h264
encoded mp4 file. Configuring video FPS (currently defaults to 15) and having
an option 'correspond to device pixel ratio' would be nice though.

~~~
rhardih
Premium version coming soon which will have further features. Scaling for one,
but also setting FPS.

When you say 'correspond to device pixel ratio', do you mean 50% scale when on
retina e.g.?

------
rhardih
I really like the way the built-in screenshot tool works on macOS, and it's
ability to "snap" to windows.

For screen recordings, Quicktime works great, but only provides a fullscreen
or area based capturing option.

With Window Recorder, I've tried to mimic the behaviour of the screenshot
tool, but for screen recordings.

It's currently free, but my intention is to take the freemium route, with an
upcoming version including a premium upgrade, with a few more knobs and dials
to tweak the recording, as well as recording directly to .gif.

